# So it begins... breeder pressure!



## My Black Shadow (Jan 1, 2017)

I texted the breeder that we will not be taking the puppy and that he can keep the deposit. I had asked to meet her one more time before pickup in a place where she is comfortable and without her littermates around, and he said no. That was his choice. The reality is I practically had to force him to let me meet her at all. Why?

The breeder has texted me three replies in the last minute:

Text 1: "She is not fearful!!! You guys are making a big mistake with her! She is an amazing puppy that is super confident in her safe zone."

Text 2: "You guys came like 8 people and sometimes it's overwhelming for them... She was happy to be held by you and the others didn't want you to pick them up." 
Note: I am the only one who approached her and she ran for her life. She did NOT want to be picked up, but I picked her up anyway to see how she would respond. She submitted to it - that is not the same as wanting it.
Note 2: Wrong! Two other pups did want to be picked up and I did pick them up. They licked me and were happy, but after a minute or so wiggled to let me know they want to continue exploring. That kind of pup, with training, will give more and more of its attention to me as it grows up. I'm not an expert, but that's what I think. Click the clicker and reward when she looks at me - no?

Text 3: "You guys are wrong."

By the way, I offered to pay a Behavioral Vet to com and evaluate her, and she said there's no need - she can already see that the pup is a problem and not to get her. She warned me to resist the breeder's pressure. It's hard, because already I do feel a little guilty. But I know what I'm looking for and this is not it.

Thanks again so much to everyone on this forum for your help and guidance. Choosing the right pup is the most important step.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Why doesn't the breeder offer you another pup from the litter that you like? One that isn't fearful.


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

Dodge that bullet. Those excuses and "safe zone" nonsense are red flags. You deserve to get a puppy you are 100% happy with and there are too many nice puppies and good breeders out there to waste your time and money. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

The breeder sounds desperate and that alone would make me walk away.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

"No. The answer is no. I'm sorry. Thank you for your time. I'm sure you'll find the perfect home for her where she will have a safe zone she can be confident in."

and move on......


----------



## My Black Shadow (Jan 1, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> "No. The answer is no. I'm sorry. Thank you for your time. I'm sure you'll find the perfect home for her where she will have a safe zone she can be confident in."
> 
> and move on......


Perfect, I'm writing him back now with this great reply.


----------



## My Black Shadow (Jan 1, 2017)

creegh said:


> Dodge that bullet. Those excuses and "safe zone" nonsense are red flags. You deserve to get a puppy you are 100% happy with and there are too many nice puppies and good breeders out there to waste your time and money.
> 
> Best of luck.


He was not very accommodating about my wanting to meet her in the first place. I feel sorry for the puppy and I know I could provide her a home where she would feel safe, but that is not my main objective in getting a dog right now. I'm sure she will find a good home.


----------



## My Black Shadow (Jan 1, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> The breeder sounds desperate and that alone would make me walk away.


Yes, and he's charging me the same price as all those other wonderful pups I saw. The ones who happily came and nibbled on my shoes or my daughter's boots, tails wagging.


----------



## GSDMark (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi, did you get my reply yesterday with the name and website of a reputable Denver breeder?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You are doing the right thing. Do not feel guilty for an instant. 

You are one of the most responsible, new posters this board has seen. Passing on a puppy is one of the most difficult things we do, and a lot of us have not managed to do so. 

Over and over we have people who buy puppies because the puppy was in terrible conditions. Even though, this rewards the breeder, encourages the breeder to breed more, and not to clean up their act. But people, when they are ready for a puppy, lose their heads and do it against their better judgement. 

I am hoping that you find a puppy from a breeder that you feel 100% comfortable, and the puppy is a joy to you. You deserve that. 

Good luck.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Reputable breeders wouldn't argue with you. If someone decides they don't want a pup it's a simple thank you for letting them know. Usually there is a waiting list and they'll just go to that for the next person on the list. You want a breeder who is going to be there when you have questions and if, Lord forbid, you have problems. It doesn't sound like this person would be willing to help you once you hand him/her the money. You have made the right choice and in a couple of years you are going to look back and be so thankful you did.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Julian G said:


> Why doesn't the breeder offer you another pup from the litter that you like? One that isn't fearful.


I wouldn't advise taking any pup from that breeder. It just rewards him for unsound breeding practices, for one thing.

And another pup from the same litter has the same genetic make up as the one the OP declined. Who knows what kinds of problems would have cropped up in the future. No OFA, no DM testing, no working titles on the parents, sketchy temperament in at least one of the pups. You could end up with a little time bomb.

A lost deposit is a small price to pay to avoid years of heartache with an unsound GSD. I saw them all the time when I trained professionally, GSDs who freaked out at the sound of a door closing. There is no real joy in life for those poor dogs.

I can't even post in this forum what I would consider fitting punishment for all of those irresponsible "breeders" who have selfishly brought untold misery into the world.


----------

